# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Big Spoiler: Grant Buys The Vic For Peggy!

## Bryan

Grant Buys The Pub For Peggy!

I've posted it in the rumour mill as i dont know of any official confirmation. It's on Digital Spy Forums that this is the case, all members seem to know about it saying that it was in the papers, having been away on 2 holidays this summer i have missed a months worth of newspapers, so until i find out what newspaper it was from it will stay here!

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/...d.php?t=276532

----------


## Bryan

i have various reasons to believe this true:

1) the mitchells have to have the vic back
2) grant is the only one with money (possibly)
3) TAO told inside soap that she plays a big part in the mitchells return
4) the vic is up for sale
5) Grant's return is mena to be big and kept hush hush (i'd imagine producers wanting to keep this fab storyline quiet!)

----------


## eastenderfan_91

great! they deserve the pub

----------


## Luna

But is it a legal sale  :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

> But is it a legal sale


as far as grants side is...so once hes brought the vic...the police cant take it off him

----------


## Luna

> as far as grants side is...so once hes brought the vic...the police cant take it off him


Im not sure...if it illegal then it was never chrissies to sell and it would automativcally go to sharon and dennis

----------


## Bryan

> Im not sure...if it illegal then it was never chrissies to sell and it would automativcally go to sharon and dennis


not once grant has brought it, and whos to say that the police will except it as illegal?

----------


## tammyy2j

Chrissie desperate to get out of Walford and needs cash and asks Jake to help her sell the Vic quickly and he sells the Vic to Johnny. 

This is only rumour from another spoiler board.

----------


## Luna

> not once grant has brought it, and whos to say that the police will except it as illegal?


Ofcourse the police will find out it illegal!!!  and officially grant will not have bought it as it was never chrissies to sell

----------


## kelly05

Oh I think that would be great...!! Imagine the look on Sharon's face if Grant came back as the owner of her precious Vic.. Come on EE make this happen!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

The Vic seems to be, Peggy's bomerang. It always comes back to her, lol!

----------


## pops110874

> Im not sure...if it illegal then it was never chrissies to sell and it would automativcally go to sharon and dennis


wouldnt it go directly to chrissie as she was his wife? (im assuming that den didnt have a will)

----------


## tammyy2j

> wouldnt it go directly to chrissie as she was his wife? (im assuming that den didnt have a will)


If he didn't have a will it would go to Chrissie but if she went down for murder it would go his children Dennis, Sharon and Vicki. Knowing how Den felt about his princess Sharon i think he might have a will which would leave her everything. At christmas he showed that Sharon was all he really cared about.

----------


## squarelady

As far as the police are concerned it's Chrissie to sell. The deeds are in her name signed and confirmed by a witness and solicitor so she's free to do what she wishes with it.

----------


## Johnny Allen

It would be great to see the Mitchell's back where they belong and for Peggy to say those immortal words 'Geroutta of my pub'

----------


## squarelady

Noooo! I can't stand it when she says that!

----------


## baileya

Also it is rumoured on the DS forums that on the 5th of November Chrissie does a runner so Phil and Grants return is meant to be for the 3rd. Does it go into place??

----------


## squarelady

Phil and Grants return is October 3rd I thought. Does that mean that mean Chrissie does a runner and is arrested and we see a trial and prison scenes?

----------


## Bryan

> Noooo! I can't stand it when she says that!


lex you disspaoint me that is the legendary quote from the legendary character!

----------


## willow

> It would be great to see the Mitchell's back where they belong and for Peggy to say those immortal words 'Geroutta of my pub'


its fab!!! i can't wait!!!!

i hope it is true!!
i love peggy she is by far the best mitchell!! in my opinon

----------


## callummc

how can she legally sell the vic when it aint legally hers,when the truth comes out the police will definatly look into everything

----------


## Luna

See I agree with you callummc she cant do it (well she can but when the police find out, it will legally be dennis and sharon's no matter what deal chrissie has with grant)

----------


## alan45

Does she just sell it without producing the deeds, going through a solicitor havin a land registry search, a surveyors report etc etc. If Gwant is daft enough to buy it for the poison dwarf then he deserves to get stung. How do they explain getting the licence transferred over. How will they manage the legal transactions without Marcus the Superbrief.

----------


## Bryan

> how can she legally sell the vic when it aint legally hers,when the truth comes out the police will definatly look into everything


as far as it looks on that document, he signed it over to chrissie before he died, and a professional solictotr witnessed this, there is no reason to suggest it is an illegal document, it all is above board... besides little technicalities like this Eastenders always fails to see....i mean if chrissie can get away scotch free with murder than anything can happen!

----------


## Flozza

yay mitchells 4 eva hehehe

----------


## alan45

> as far as it looks on that document, he signed it over to chrissie before he died, and a professional solictotr witnessed this, there is no reason to suggest it is an illegal document, it all is above board... besides little technicalities like this Eastenders always fails to see....i mean if chrissie can get away scotch free with murder than anything can happen!


I must have blinked and missed that part then.

But has she actually got away with murder????

EE is not really known for attention to detail is it??

----------


## willow

doubt if she has gotten away with it!! they will peice it all together soon enough, could they not have the sigs checked by a handwriting expert???

----------


## callummc

i think sharon will be the key,her sam and zoey all know den refused to sign

----------


## Luna

But she told the estate agent that she would need to get den to sign the documents so they cant be dated before he died!!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Excatly. The deeds were witnessed and signed well after Den's death, and foresnics will be able to pin point his murder.

----------


## Bryan

> Excatly. The deeds were witnessed and signed well after Den's death, and foresnics will be able to pin point his murder.


chrissie and amanada wouldnt be so stupid as to date it to after his death, theyd make sure it was dated the last time den was alive, if your going to do a job then you might aswell have it done properly

----------


## Bryan

anyways insteads of questioing whether the sale was legal...chrissie is going to give it to grant! im sure of it and if i knew the paper this was in it would be in the spoiler section! disucss the spoiler rather than how the spoiler comes about?   :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

besides chrissie owns half the vic legally anyway...i know she couldnt sell it with half....but she could sell her half to grant...so you sharon and peggy co owing it like back in 2002!   :Stick Out Tongue:  

and i doubt Den is the kind of person to write a will, in which case the whole of the vic would go to chrissie, her being his wife.

----------


## alan45

> besides chrissie owns half the vic legally anyway...i know she couldnt sell it with half....but she could sell her half to grant...so you sharon and peggy co owing it like back in 2002!   
> 
> and i doubt Den is the kind of person to write a will, in which case the whole of the vic would go to chrissie, her being his wife.


I think the law has changed over the years and legally if he has no will then half would go to Chrissie with the other half being divided equally between his offspring.

----------


## Bryan

> I think the law has changed over the years and legally if he has no will then half would go to Chrissie with the other half being divided equally between his offspring.


so chrissie would have 3/4 of the vic...if i was sharon i'd say go on just have the 1/4!

----------


## alan45

Arent you forgetting about Dennis, and Vicki

----------


## Bryan

> Arent you forgetting about Dennis, and Vicki


of course yes sorry! so chrissie still has 3/4 and dennis/sharon/vicki have 1/4 divided by three...which is even less of a share, dennis and vicky would happily give up their shares, so sharon would end up with the smallest share going...just like billy with the e20 remember that!   :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

If Chrissie is found guilty of murder, she can't inherit the Vic, that would be profiting from the crime. I think she'd still own her half as that was legal, but I'm not sure what would happen to the other half.

----------


## alan45

> of course yes sorry! so chrissie still has 3/4 and dennis/sharon/vicki have 1/4 divided by three...which is even less of a share, dennis and vicky would happily give up their shares, so sharon would end up with the smallest share going...just like billy with the e20 remember that!


I take it Maths is not one of your strong subjects   :Smile:  

Chrissie gets 50% Vicki gets 33 1/3 % as does Dennis and Sharon

But then again the place is probably mortgaged to the hilt so there is very litttle to go round.

----------


## Luna

> chrissie and amanada wouldnt be so stupid as to date it to after his death, theyd make sure it was dated the last time den was alive, if your going to do a job then you might aswell have it done properly


Yes but the estate agent knew they werent signed before that date!!!! He asked her to get den to sign them after his death. They couldn't have then back dated them and handed them in. Chrissie tried to see if she could get out of "seeing den" to get them signed in front of the estate agent!!!!

----------


## Joanne

Amanda was reluctant to sign the papers anyway at first and she thinks Den has just gone AWOL. If Chrissie had asked her to backdate them to Feb/March then she would have wanted to know why. 

Even if Grant buys the Vic in good faith once the police find out about the fraudulent signature it will not be legally his. I'm sure that the deeds will turn out to be Chrissie's downfall.

----------


## callummc

if ee dont put all the wrongs right,and let the mitchelld ride ruffshod over sharon.and let them win everything then ee will be very sorry cos they will lose a lot of veiwers,all wrongs have got to be put right,and justice must be done,a lot of us do not want ee to return to being the mitchell show,we want some new blood mixed with old blood and fresh storylines,not a repeat performance of 10 years ago

----------


## RealityGap

If we are speaking legalitys here - the pub was never lawfully sold to Den in the first place since Sam never got any money - ......

----------


## callummc

That would be marcus christys fault,den paid sam in full,she gave the money to christy,christy ran away with it,he did not give it back to den,

----------


## RealityGap

> That would be marcus christys fault,den paid sam in full,she gave the money to christy,christy ran away with it,he did not give it back to den,


I thought that he did give some of the money back to Den?


But you are right - about it being a legal sale from that point Sorry!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought that he did give some of the money back to Den?
> 
> 
> But you are right - about it being a legal sale from that point Sorry!!


I do remember the same way RG did.. oh well the old brain cells aren't what they used to be  :Moonie:

----------


## emma_strange

i'd be glad if they got it

----------


## Luna

it is nice that the mitchells will be getting the vic back -  but is anyone else getting sick of the circle it keeps going round - maybe it was about time someone else got it

----------


## Keating's babe

I think it was good with Peggy owning the Vic and Alfie as Bar Manager.  

I can't wait for Grant to be back on our screens.   :Bow:   It will be great to see the tension between Grant and Sharon, and I can't see Dennis being all that happy.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it was good with Peggy owning the Vic and Alfie as Bar Manager. 
> 
> I can't wait for Grant to be back on our screens.  It will be great to see the tension between Grant and Sharon, and I can't see Dennis being all that happy.


*Dennis isn't too happy right now either  I am thinking things are rather strained as it is,, then throw Grant in,, whoo hooo*

----------


## Keating's babe

> *Dennis isn't too happy right now either  I am thinking things are rather strained as it is,, then throw Grant in,, whoo hooo*


I know <throws hands in air> what are they trying to do to us?   :Angry:  

I could be wrong but I get the feeling that Grant and Sharon are going to have a fling.  I tell you what they need to do if that happens, draft in a new character called Keatings Babe to mend his broken heart.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I know <throws hands in air> what are they trying to do to us?  
> 
> I could be wrong but I get the feeling that Grant and Sharon are going to have a fling. I tell you what they need to do if that happens, draft in a new character called Keatings Babe to mend his broken heart.


*Sweetie get in line,,, the number is like  87659 so u got a long wait  *

----------


## Keating's babe

> *Sweetie get in line,,, the number is like  87659 so u got a long wait  *



 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

I will be old and grey by then.   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> I will be old and grey by then.


*Do you remember BEATLEJUICE ???remember his count was like a few zillions or something*

----------


## Keating's babe

LOL you have confused me with the Beetlejuice... but that isn't surprising as it doesn't take much to confuse me.  :Lol:

----------


## Luna

lol yeah i remember that jodi!!!

----------


## Jojo

I used to love beetlejuice - brilliant film lol

----------


## Luna

i used to be so scared of him!!!

----------


## Jojo

Funny isn't it?!  He didn't worry me back then, but now I am a complete wimp  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> I used to love beetlejuice - brilliant film lol


 looks like i dragged ya guys off the topic,, sowwy  :Sad:

----------


## dddMac1

i hope it is true cause i prefer the mitchels running the queen vic

----------


## JustJodi

> i hope it is true cause i prefer the mitchels running the queen vic


 
*funny when I first started watching EE I only remember Peggy behind the bar with Tracey... never saw Phil pull a beer... Wasn't it said that Phil NEVER drank ??? did he have a booze problem ???*

----------


## Luna

Yeah he had a booze problem but i dont think i can ever remember him ever pulling a pint!!! maybe he just cant do it

----------


## dddMac1

yea phil had a booze problem.grant used to be behind the bar as well

----------


## JustJodi

> yea phil had a booze problem.grant used to be behind the bar as well


*see the thing is  I came in just as Phil and Sharon were breaking up,, so I never got to see Grant,, only "heard" Peggy or Phil mention him and of course Sam  *

----------


## alkalinetrio

he was doing so well at not drinking till hes return tut tut

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *see the thing is I came in just as Phil and Sharon were breaking up,, so I never got to see Grant,, only "heard" Peggy or Phil mention him and of course Sam *


I started watchin in 2000 so I'm also interested in seeing Grant, and they say he is so much tougher than Phil. Who is just a bully anyway.

----------


## albert

> I think the law has changed over the years and legally if he has no will then half would go to Chrissie with the other half being divided equally between his offspring.


If Den died without a will it would go to a process known as Probate, which basically means all fixtures and fittings go to the spouse, then if she sold the pub the first Â£125,000 of Dens estate would be Chrissie's with the remaining money split into 2 half being split equally between his children and the other half put into a trust fund which Chrissie would get the interest from, then be passed to his children after Chrissies death. I know about this because my family recently had to go through the process

----------


## Luna

But isn't there also something that stops chrissie getting it all if it is proved that she murdered him??

----------


## albert

I think you are right, because she killed Den that means she doesn't get anything, but i am not sure if she already had part ownership with Den? if she did i think she will keep that part and the probate would be worked out from the remaining share of the estate

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Good storyline if it did happen, not sure if chrissie will be found out though, it definatly puts her in as a suspect a lot more if it was too come out. but once the papers are signed and the vic is passed on to grant legaly there isnt nothign they can do. unless they find out before.

----------


## Bryan

awwww i felt sorry for peggy not having the vic tonight, and that ape jake moon not letting her help chrissie!

the sooner peggy has he bar back the better! then justice will be served!

----------


## Luna

They didn't let her help because it isn't her pub and she ould have just got all power crazy like peggy does and taken over the full thing

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> awwww i felt sorry for peggy not having the vic tonight, and that ape jake moon not letting her help chrissie!
> 
> the sooner peggy has he bar back the better! then justice will be served!


i did a little too. i mena i hate peggy and her controling ways, lol but i ddi feel for her. lol Jake was so rude, i was like who put you incharge (Probably chirssie,lol) it was him telling peggy not in interfere but there he was doing chrissie's dirty work for her by getting rid of peggy! lol 

i am really started to hate Jake, i think chrissie is turning him into an evil person, brainwashing him.

----------

